# ...requesting help...post 8TB upgrade, no guide, no service connection...



## HairyHarry (Jan 24, 2020)

1-- prelim info:

A few weeks ago I used tivocommunity.com's directions & its MFSTools 3.2 to upgrade to an 8TB drive (a WD drive removed from a WD EasyStore external box) on an original owner 3 year old TiVo-registered Roamio-OTA with series 5 firmware 20.7.4b and a lifetime guide service subscription. All seemed to go completely well with all features functioning...

...and BTW, thanks tivocommunity.com, that was a truly great upgrade experience!...

...but now there's a problem and any advice or direction anyone can offer with the following would be most appreciated!

2--the problem:

Without my realizing it right away, the Roamio has been getting a service connection failure for the past three weeks now. I only noticed about 12 days or so after it started when the TiVo guide sort of ran out of program information: each row of the guide still listed all the same channel numbers & channel icons except the words "to be announced" has ever since appeared where the names of TV programs always used to be.

For thoroughness, I should add that the Roamio is networked via an Asus router to an AT&T U-verse modem-router combo (the U-verse router portion is effectively bypassed). The connection is by ethernet cable only and is the same internet connection via U-verse/Asus set-up the Roamio was initiated with, and has always been the same since day one with zero problems until now. The only features I've found not working are the guide and the service connection process.


3-- failed repair attempts so far:

I have tried a couple of solutions so far with no luck:

(1) TiVo's repair web page directs a simple restart and a manual service reconnect. I tried this several times--each manual reconnect attempt fails when reaching the last of the reconnect menu items: "Loading Info", at which point it seems to start loading and reads 1%, stays at 1% for a minute, and then is replaced by the message "there was an error loading series data".

(2) I've also tried disconnecting the Roamio's ethernet cable, then after 4 1/2 days reconnected it and tried the manual reconnects again, including a couple preceded by restarts ...all failed.


4-- Has anyone experienced anything like this??? Is there a repair???

I'm thinking of cloning my original 500MB drive and using the clone to hopefully reestablish a service connection and a functional guide and then reinserting the 8TB drive and hoping for the best, BUT I'm guessing that will just recreate the same problem.

There's also another interesting possible solution here at tivocommunity.com from 2017. I don't' know if it's the same problem I have, but basically that problem seems to be with the TiVo company server not addressing a consumer's TiVo properly (or at least attempting to connect with the consumer's router & TiVo from a slightly different server address than the one the TiVo server originally initialized on day one within the consumer's router & TiVo: tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/connection-failing-12-23-17.556275/page-3


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Try an clear and and delete. That will preserver channel settings and season passes.


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

Not due to an upgrade, but I had to disconnect my bolt when i changed entertainment centers. I must have been pulling or wiggling on the wires, but when I went to reconnect everything, could not connect to the internet. long story short, one of the connector wires in my wall jack came loose . .. nothing to do the with the tivo itself. Have you tried using a different jack or try temporarily by-passing the router?


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

I had the same issue after an upgrade. Here is my thread. I gave up after a couple tries and haven't gotten back to it. I'd post in this thread to get the right eyes on it. I'd appreciate an update here or by DM if you get it figured out in case I want to try again.
MFS Tools 3.2


----------



## HairyHarry (Jan 24, 2020)

cpgny9 said:


> Not due to an upgrade, but I had to disconnect my bolt when i changed entertainment centers. I must have been pulling or wiggling on the wires, but when I went to reconnect everything, could not connect to the internet. long story short, one of the connector wires in my wall jack came loose . .. nothing to do the with the tivo itself. Have you tried using a different jack or try temporarily by-passing the router?


...cpgny9, I checked cables & connectors and everything's good with them...thanks anyway for the reminder to check them because I've overlooked them in the past -Harry


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

rbronco21 said:


> I had the same issue after an upgrade. Here is my thread. I gave up after a couple tries and haven't gotten back to it. I'd post in this thread to get the right eyes on it. I'd appreciate an update here or by DM if you get it figured out in case I want to try again.
> MFS Tools 3.2


I should have mentioned it worked correctly immediately after putting the original drive back in on 2 separate occasions.


----------



## HairyHarry (Jan 24, 2020)

rbronco21 said:


> I had the same issue after an upgrade. Here is my thread. I gave up after a couple tries and haven't gotten back to it. I'd post in this thread to get the right eyes on it. I'd appreciate an update here or by DM if you get it figured out in case I want to try again.
> MFS Tools 3.2


rbronco21:

Thanks for the reply, and yes I'm about in the exact same spot you described in the MFSTools3.2 thread-page you linked. JmBach's reply to you on that thread-page seems like the right repair approach. He states: "Would redo the copy. The command is correct." I'll try the redo myself later this week and I'll post a note back here about the results.

I'm confident though that a new copy redo will work. In my case that means using MFSTools 3.2 to repeat the drive upgrade process--I somehow must have screwed up my 8TB drive upgrade resulting in this service connection process problem. It also means that the new programs I've recently recorded on the 8TB upgrade disk will be lost with the redo; I was hoping to find a repair solution that wouldn't require that.

JmBach also added that "...If you get the error again you might have to clear program information" but that's something I don't know anything about so I can't comment on that, but I've read some of JmBach's posts and I think he has real expertise with MFSTools, TV upgrades and more.

Thanks again,
Harry


----------



## HairyHarry (Jan 24, 2020)

keithg1964 said:


> Try an clear and and delete. That will preserver channel settings and season passes.


Thanks KeithG1964, but it looks like I'll just be re-doing the hard drive upgrade process instead. -Harry


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

HairyHarry said:


> 1-- prelim info:
> 
> A few weeks ago I used tivocommunity.com's directions & its MFSTools 3.2 to upgrade to an 8TB drive (a WD drive removed from a WD EasyStore external box) on an original owner 3 year old TiVo-registered Roamio-OTA with series 5 firmware 20.7.4b and a lifetime guide service subscription. All seemed to go completely well with all features functioning...
> 
> ...


You can try a KS 58 on boot up to see if it resolves the issue.

Before doing the copy again, certify your 8TB by running a full read, a full write, followed by a full read using the manufacturer diagnostic.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## HairyHarry (Jan 24, 2020)

jmbach said:


> You can try a KS 58 on boot up to see if it resolves the issue.
> 
> Before doing the copy again, certify your 8TB by running a full read, a full write, followed by a full read using the manufacturer diagnostic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


jmbach:

Thanks for the advice and I'm sorry I'm late with my reply here.

I'll try KS58 in the next day or two and hope it works ...and if it doesn't work I'll remember to do a full read/write/read before trying a new MFS Tools copy.

I probably brought this problem on myself by only running Western Digital's diagnostics halfway through on this new 8TB red drive (I've been spoiled these past 20 years with a dozen WD drives and never a problem until possibly now).

I have to add that your MFS Tools drive upgrade information and MFS Tools download are excellent. Together they made a big improvement in my Roamio OTA and another Roamio OTA I upgraded at the same time for one of my brothers (his is still working well).

Thank you very much!

Harry
PS- ...and I will post the results here within an added reply to your note.


----------



## HairyHarry (Jan 24, 2020)

rbronco21 said:


> I should have mentioned it worked correctly immediately after putting the original drive back in on 2 separate occasions.


rbronco21:

I got some direction from jmbach on a first possible solution (KS58) to try BEFORE simply re-doing the copy process with MFS Tools. His reply is here on this page, but you might want to just wait a day or two to read it and I'll notify you (and well as jmbach) in the meantime as to the outcome of one or both possible solutions.

BTW, jmbach also suggested doing a read-write-read diagnostic on the upgrade hard drive before approaching the MFS Copy (something I only did halfway--thinking that would be adequate given my prior experiences with Western Digital drives ...so I might have brought this problem on myself).

Harry


----------



## HairyHarry (Jan 24, 2020)

jmbach said:


> You can try a KS 58 on boot up to see if it resolves the issue.
> 
> Before doing the copy again, certify your 8TB by running a full read, a full write, followed by a full read using the manufacturer diagnostic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


greetings jmbach:

UPDATE: (this is in addition to my thank you note yesterday) I've now tried the KS 58 solution and for whatever reason KS 58 doesn't seem to be functioning in this Roamio. In the next day or so I'll go ahead and re-do the MFS Tools 8TB upgrade and hopefully that will work--it has worked well in another Roamio OTA 8TB upgrade I've recently done so it likely will with this one; that is after I run a read-write-read diagnostic you suggested on this new drive first.

BTW, according to the weaknees.com KS 58 instructions I followed (instructions copied below), the KS process should have but did NOT "have the green and amber lights blink in alternating patterns to indicate the code had been accepted." I tried this process twice from a cold (unplugged) boot and twice from a warm (TiVo help menu/reset) boot and both simply did a regular quick boot into the TiVo menu (no green screen).

I'll update again if the drive diagnostic and copy process doesn't work.

Thanks again for your time and advise. I sincerely appreciate it.

Harry

*---KS58 instructions from weaknees.com: TIVO ROAMIO/ROAMIO PLUS/ROAMIO PRO/BOLT:*

1. If your remote control is in RF mode, you will need to put it in IR mode before running the kickstart procedure. Press *TiVo* + *C* to enter IR mode. (To put the remote back in RF mode, press and hold the *TiVo+Green D* buttons until the amber light flashes.)

2. As the TiVo DVR restarts, the green LED light on the front bezel of the box will be lit.

3. When you see the yellow/amber light begin to flash, wait a second and then press and hold the *Pause* button on the remote for two seconds, then release it.

4. Within 5 seconds, press the kickstart code, 58, on the remote control.

5. If you are successful, the green and amber lights will blink in alternating patterns to indicate the code has been accepted.


----------



## HairyHarry (Jan 24, 2020)

rbronco21 said:


> I should have mentioned it worked correctly immediately after putting the original drive back in on 2 separate occasions.


greetings rbronco:

I just left an update on this web page for jmbach regarding his KS 58 solution suggestion, but the bottom line is that KS 58 apparently isn't functioning on my Roamio OTA ...so I'll just use MFS Tools 3.2 to re-do the hard drive upgrade, but also first run a diagnostic on the hard drive before doing any copying onto it--that new hard drive could be the source of this Roamio's problem right there. Anyway, hopefully the KS 58 solution will work on your TiVo's problem.

See the note I just left for jmbach here on the web page if you need any info on the steps for using the KS 58 repair.

Harry


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

HairyHarry said:


> greetings jmbach:
> 
> UPDATE: (this is in addition to my thank you note yesterday) I've now tried the KS 58 solution and for whatever reason KS 58 doesn't seem to be functioning in this Roamio. In the next day or so I'll go ahead and re-do the MFS Tools 8TB upgrade and hopefully that will work--it has worked well in another Roamio OTA 8TB upgrade I've recently done so it likely will with this one; that is after I run a read-write-read diagnostic you suggested on this new drive first.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Are you on TE3 or TE4. Timing is important when typing in the codes.

One more thing. I would after each step, check to make sure it completes the connection. It will take longer but will increase the likelihood of being successful.

My process for doing upgrades starts with a clone of the original drive. I boot the clone in the TiVo and run a KS 58 followed by testing the connection to the TiVo servers. Then copy that image to the new drive. Boot the new drive in the TiVo and run a KS 58 along with testing connections with the TiVo servers. Add space and repeat the KS 58 and TiVo connections. Repeat until done.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I've followed the thread so I'll see what is going down. I haven't ever tried doing it in steps. The biggest problem I have is finding a time when nothing is recording. I'd be in big trouble if we missed something!


----------



## HairyHarry (Jan 24, 2020)

jmbach said:


> Interesting. Are you on TE3 or TE4. Timing is important when typing in the codes.
> 
> One more thing. I would after each step, check to make sure it completes the connection. It will take longer but will increase the likelihood of being successful.
> 
> ...


...I'm on TE3 ...I've been trying KS58 using the weaknees.com instructions (copy listed above). I've tried 5 times, but I'm thinking making a new MFS Tools copy will correct hopefully correct the problem, especially after doing a thorough diagnostic testing on this new 8TB drive (WD Red model). I'll update in the next two or three days when I can complete a back-up clone of my original TiVo drive and then make a new larger hard drive from that (including KS 58 and a successful service connection each step of the way).

Bear in mind that the other Roamio unit I upgraded to 8TB on the same day (early February) is still functioning at 100%, so with this faulty-upgraded unit I believe I was hasty around the final upgrade step and/or the incomplete diagnostic I ran at that time on the new drive didn't catch a defect in the drive. I think I likely brought this on myself. I'll update later this week...and thanks.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

HairyHarry said:


> ...I'm on TE3 ...I've been trying KS58 using the weaknees.com instructions (copy listed above). I've tried 5 times, but I'm thinking making a new MFS Tools copy will correct hopefully correct the problem, especially after doing a thorough diagnostic testing on this new 8TB drive (WD Red model). I'll update in the next two or three days when I can complete a back-up clone of my original TiVo drive and then make a new larger hard drive from that (including KS 58 and a successful service connection each step of the way).
> 
> Bear in mind that the other Roamio unit I upgraded to 8TB on the same day (early February) is still functioning at 100%, so with this faulty-upgraded unit I believe I was hasty around the final upgrade step and/or the incomplete diagnostic I ran at that time on the new drive didn't catch a defect in the drive. I think I likely brought this on myself. I'll update later this week...and thanks.


When it is booting up do you get the flashing yellow light that indicates you can enter the portal?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## HairyHarry (Jan 24, 2020)

jmbach said:


> When it is booting up do you get the flashing yellow light that indicates you can enter the portal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


...yes, following the weaknees.com kickstart instructions which includes setting the remote in IR mode (see post 12 above), during the first minute of booting the Roamio's green light is on, then its yellow light flashes, then I wait one second, then hold down the PAUSE button on the remote for 2 seconds & then release it, then within the next 5 seconds I press 5 then press 8 (both the 5 and 8 are pressed in sequence and both within this same 5 second span)....BUT then there are no alternating green & yellow lights confirming that the 58 code has been accepted ....the boot-up simply continues and quickly (within a minute) the regular Roamio main menu appears (BTW, I then check within the Roamio's network menu and find that it lists a failed service connection with a time stamp for that very minute). This attempted KS 58 failed 4 different times ...I also twice tried a slight variation where at the beginning of the process I don't wait the one second before holding down the pause button.

Today I'll be letting the Western Digital Lifeguard Diagnostic tool run all day to completion (about 14 hours) on the new upgraded 8TB drive then, if the drive passes, over the weekend I'll re-do the MFS Tools upgrade (there are just a few programs recorded on the upgraded drive so re-doing the copy process and losing just a few shows won't be so bad).

Incidentally, what I initially did to test the drive was run Mini-Tool Partition Wizard's HD check (it does a read & write check). It shows block by block progress and once it reached 50% completion I decided to stop--which I now regret, even if it turns out not to be the source of this problem.

After at least a dozen WD drives I've just never had problems with them, but computerwise, this being about the only time in 40 years I've taken a chance with one and left the umbrella behind, well, of course, it rains!


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

HairyHarry said:


> ...yes, following the weaknees.com kickstart instructions which includes setting the remote in IR mode (see post 12 above), during the first minute of booting the Roamio's green light is on, then its yellow light flashes, then I wait one second, then hold down the PAUSE button on the remote for 2 seconds & then release it, then within the next 5 seconds I press 5 then press 8 (both the 5 and 8 are pressed in sequence and both within this same 5 second span)....BUT then there are no alternating green & yellow lights confirming that the 58 code has been accepted ....the boot-up simply continues and quickly (within a minute) the regular Roamio main menu appears (BTW, I then check within the Roamio's network menu and find that it lists a failed service connection with a time stamp for that very minute). This attempted KS 58 failed 4 different times ...I also twice tried a slight variation where at the beginning of the process I don't wait the one second before holding down the pause button.
> 
> Today I'll be letting the Western Digital Lifeguard Diagnostic tool run all day to completion (about 14 hours) on the new upgraded 8TB drive then, if the drive passes, over the weekend I'll re-do the MFS Tools upgrade (there are just a few programs recorded on the upgraded drive so re-doing the copy process and losing just a few shows won't be so bad).
> 
> ...


It is possible TiVo is disabling the KS or has changed on how it is done. Based on the light flashing it looks to be still available.

I just press the buttons normally. Pause 5 8. I do not hold them for any length of time. It is possible that the pause button is being held too long.

The older WD drives were great. However I have had 3 WD and one Seagate drives develop bad spots and had to be replaced. One WD drive (my 3 TB Red that was beyond the warranty period) I "recertified" it by running the read-write-read tests with WD diagnostic and it has been running fine for the past several years.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## HairyHarry (Jan 24, 2020)

jmbach said:


> It is possible TiVo is disabling the KS or has changed on how it is done. Based on the light flashing it looks to be still available.
> 
> I just press the buttons normally. Pause 5 8. I do not hold them for any length of time. It is possible that the pause button is being held too long.
> 
> ...


This weekend, after this drive successfully (hopefully) finishes its diagnostic re-certification, I'll give that normal/no-delay sequence a try (by just pressing pause then 5 8). Thanks, I hope it works. I'll update after the KS 58 if successful, otherwise after the re-copy ...thanks much.[/QUOTE]


----------



## HairyHarry (Jan 24, 2020)

jmbach said:


> It is possible TiVo is disabling the KS or has changed on how it is done. Based on the light flashing it looks to be still available.
> 
> I just press the buttons normally. Pause 5 8. I do not hold them for any length of time. It is possible that the pause button is being held too long.
> 
> ...


Update:

Good & bad news... the 8TB drive passed its 14 hour Western Digital diagnostics, but KS 58 still would not confirm itself with alternating green & yellow lights and otherwise enable a complete service connection (still stuck at "loading info: 1%") so I went ahead did another MFS Tools 3.2 copy & upgrade that was successful in enabling service connections, but overall only 90% successful.

Note, I made sure to attempt a manual service connection after each expansion step including at the beginning with the cloned copy of the original Roamio-OTA drive, and each connection succeeded so I thought that along with a now certified drive meant everything was going to go well ... so just after the second to last expansion step the drive had expanded to 1133 HD hours capacity, I arrived at the final expansion step, that is the final repetition of the MFSADD & MFSADDFIX combination (which ultimately should have expanded the drive to the full 1284 HD hours capacity for an 8TB drive) something strange happened...

...I put the drive back in the Roamio-OTA and powered it up, then a warning screen popped up that stated (paraphrased): The External Storage Device is not connected. Connect it and reboot OR to permanently disable external storage enter 3 thumbs down and press clear: all recordings will be lost during this process...

...Why did it go there??? I've never connected, never even touched the external storage connection, never had anything to do with it within the Tivo software. This warning made no sense, so I unplugged the Tivo, waited 30 seconds, and rebooted...the same warning returned, there seemed no way around it and I don't care about external storage so I entered 3 thumbs down and pressed clear, and the TiVo restarted and announced it was doing a service connection update and that "this will take a while."...

...After 6 minutes the Roamio was back on its home screen. I did a successful manual service connection (even though it had just done its own service reconnect/update). I checked the Roamio's system file and noticed that the HD capacity hours stayed at 1133 hours instead of expanding to 1284 HD hours as it should have...

...so I decided to repeat the last of the 3 repeats of the MFSADD and MFSADDFIX expansion steps... (just to be clear, that's the original MFSADD and MFSADDFIX followed by the maximum 3 repeats of the MFSADD and MFSADDFIX step, but since the last of these total 4 steps didn't expand the capacity to 1284 I repeated that last repeat, making for a total of 5 MFSADD and MFSADDFIX steps...

...bottom line: this 5th step did NOT work--specifically, I entered MFSADD -xcm 2040 /dev/sdb and MFS Tools 3.2 replied with little or nothing (maybe the word "success" appeared--I only recall there was little or no reply)...

...BUT after I then entered MFSADDFIX /dev/sdb, then there was quite reply (actually it came after I entered "y" to complete the addfix process):

" Little endian computer detected. "
" Error: not a series 5 and later Tivo drive. Signature expected to be 9214 but is 33ed. "
" Unable to process drive. "

This is a series 5 drive--a clone of one. I then put the drive back in the Roamio and powered it up...and this time I thought to try KS 58 once more.

I tried KS 58 exactly as I had the last 3 times BUT this time it succeeded, succeeded at least to the point of displaying alternating green and yellow lights, yet that was all that was different from the other times, meaning the Roamio booted up to the main menu within a minute or two, exactly the same as always. I then checked the capacity and it still hadn't expanded past 1133 HD hours. I then made a successful manual connection ...and that's where this upgrade now stands.

The other Tivo Roamio OTA I upgraded to 8TB a month ago is at 1284 HD hours capacity and fully functioning--BTW I purchased both Roamios OTA's together from Tivo.com I wonder if I should just leave well enough alone at 1133 hours with this one? Do you have any insight or advice on this?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

HairyHarry said:


> Update:
> 
> Good & bad news... the 8TB drive passed its 14 hour Western Digital diagnostics, but KS 58 still would not confirm itself with alternating green & yellow lights and otherwise enable a complete service connection (still stuck at "loading info: 1%") so I went ahead did another MFS Tools 3.2 copy & upgrade that was successful in enabling service connections, but overall only 90% successful.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Can you post the output of the mfsinfo -d command on the drive.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, I'm not keen to resurrect this 18-month-old thread, but it's the closest to my circumstances. I upgraded my Roamio on or about 10/21/21 to a 4 TB WD Red Plus. Everything looked fine and it's been recording OK and I've been watching shows and live TV. Tonight I got a message I had only 3 days of guide data left! I looked an my last successful service connection was 11/1?! Did anybody ever find a resolution to this? KS58? Having to re-do the entire copy from the source disk? Anything else?

[UPDATE]
For anyone searching DON'T try a KS57! That put my in a GSOD boot loop. Thankfully I was able to initiate a KS58, which ran about an hour. After that restart, I was able to load the guide data. It seems like now everything is fully operational again.


----------

